# How do I post the icons



## Buick1990 (May 19, 2010)

Yeah I totally have no Idea how to put stuff like the "american furs" with the lil icon on my page can any one help me out?


----------



## Summercat (May 19, 2010)

Buick1990 said:


> Yeah I totally have no Idea how to put stuff like the "american furs" with the lil icon on my page can any one help me out?



Put in :iconaccountname:

Replace accountname with the account you want to link to. THat will result in Icon, then text name.

:accountnameicon: will result in just the icon.


----------



## Buick1990 (May 19, 2010)

ok thanks man


----------



## Summercat (May 19, 2010)

Locking, as this has been answered.


----------

